# Ν. Βασιλειάδης, Αγάθος (απόσπασμα)



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2008)

Διαβάζω το άκρως απολαυστικό βιβλίο του Νίκου Βασιλειάδη "Αγάθος" και σε κάποια σημεία γελάω μέχρι δακρύων. Δεν αντέχω να μην παραθέσω το εξής απόσπασμα από τις σελίδες 108-110:

Το σπίτι βρισκόταν στο βάθος ελαχίστης αυλής και έστεκε ορθό κατά μίαν προφανεστάτην παράβασιν των νόμων της Φυσικής. Μία ξύλινη σκάλα, εις τα έσχατα του βίου της, της οποίας το κιγκλίδωμα κρεμόταν παράλυτο στο πλάι από κάποιο τελευταίο επίμονο καρφί, οδηγούσε στο ανώγειο. Επικεφαλής δε της σκάλας, στο κεφαλόσκαλο, εκάθητο γραΐδιον απροσδιορίστου ηλικίας, αμελητέου αναστήματος και εις κατάστασιν κατά το μάλλον προχωρημένης μουμιοποιήσεως. Αυτή πρέπει να ήτο η Μαντάμ Ρενέ, οικοδέσποινα του Αγάθου, γυνή διάσημος ανά τα πέριξ δια την πολυμάθειαν και διαβόητος δια τον ταραχώδη βίον της, της οποίας την ιστορίαν είχα, μέσες-άκρες, μάθει παλαιότερα από τον εξάδελφό μου.
Η μαντάμ Ρενέ, όπως η ίδια επέμενε, ή η κυρα Ρήνη η Μαντάμ, όπως, εις πείσμα της, είχε πολιτογραφηθεί στην γειτονιά, ήτο Ελληνίς εκ Ρωσίας, σύζυγος Ρώσου ευγενούς, αρχόντισσα εκ γενετής και παλαιόθεν πρόσφυξ, αφ' ότου έφυγε άρον-άρον από το _μπολσεβίκ _για να σώσει την τιμήν της, την ελευθερίαν της και το κεφάλι της. Είχε αφήσει πίσω της... και τι δεν είχε αφήσει -_σκατά στην ψυχή τους!_- και αφού περιπλανήθηκε επί σειράν ετών ανά το πανελλήνιον, προσήραξεν εν τέλει εδώ. Τα απολεσθέντα σπίτια και οι _ντάτσες _της, τα πλούτη και τα μπερεκέτια της ήσαν τοις πάσι γνωστά μέχρις αποστηθίσεως, όπως και τα πάσης φύσεως προσόντα του συνταγματάρχου Αλεξέι Αλεξέγιεβιτς. Το μόνον βέβαιον όμως περί του εν λόγω συνταγματάρχου ήταν ότι ουδέποτε είχεν εμφανισθεί αυτοπροσώπως στην γειτονιά, η δε Μαντάμ απέζη καθ' όλον αυτό το μακρότατον διάστημα επαγγελομένη την δασκάλαν της Γαλλικής.
Το σύνηθες ακροατήριον των παραδόσεών της απετέλουν οι νεοσσοί των συγκριτικώς ευπορότερων οικογενειών της γειτονιάς, τους οποίους μετά μεγίστης ευχαριστήσεως εξεφορτώνοντο οι μανάδες τους για ολόκληρα τα πρωινά έναντι αμοιβής είκοσι αυγών τον μήνα ή άλλων βρωσίμων, υπολογιζομένων κατά την πολυπλοκοτάτην κλίμακα, της οποίας την λογικήν μόνη η Μαντάμ κατενόει. Οι λοιποί ηρκούντο εις το ότι είχε ως σταθεράν μετρική βάσιν τα αυγά, προς τα οποία η γραία έτρεφε ιδιαιτέραν εύνοιαν. Πού και πού της εξέπεφτε και κανένας ωριμότερος μαθητής, τρέφων ποιος ξέρει ποιες ευαισθησίες ή ρομαντικές φιλοδοξίες περί το Γαλατικόν πνεύμα, αλλά μη διαθέτων το αντίτιμον μιάς ευπρεπεστέρας εκμαθήσεως. Εννοείται, βέβαια, ότι σ' αυτούς τα μαθήματα παρεδίδοντο ιδιαιτέρως και έναντι ελαχίστου, πλην χειροπιαστού χρήματος. Τελευταίο τέτοιο κελεπούρι της ήταν ο Αγάθος.
Αποτέλεσμα της εκπαιδευτικής αυτής δραστηριότητος της Μαντάμ ήταν ότι καθ' όλην την διάρκειαν των θερινών μηνών ο περίγυρος του ρημαδιακού της αντηχούσε από τα άσματα των μυουμένων εις τα άδυτα του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού και δεν υπήρχε στην γειτονιά καθωσπρέπει νέος μη δυνάμενος να τραγουδήσει το ευνοούμενον τραγούδι της Μαντάμ Ρενέ, με το οποίον και έκλεινε κάθε διδακτική ημέρα:

_En paθant par la Lorraine avec mes θabots..._​
Το ανορθόδοξον και μάλλον ισπανίζον της προφοράς αναμφιβόλως ωφείλετο εις το ότι η Μαντάμ, καθ' όσον ηδύνατο να ανακαλέσει και η αρχαιοτέρα μνήμη, ήταν πάντοτε φαφούτα.
Εκτός αυτών, η κυρά Ρήνη, προς συμπλήρωσιν των αναγκαίων προς το ζην, ενοικίαζε και το ένα εκ των δύο δωματίων της πενιχράς οικίας της -το καλό- σε ανθρώπους αντιστοίχως πενιχρών εισοδημάτων, παλαιότερα δε, που ακόμη η μπογιά της περνούσε, επεδίδετο και εις άλλας, νυκτερινάς κατά το πλείστον, ασχολίας, δια τας οποίας και είχε καταστεί διαβόητος, αλλά των οποίων το περιεχόμενον ασαφώς μόνον υπώπτευον, αφού ο Αγάθος ηρνήθη κατηγορηματικώς να μου το αποκαλύψει.

Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα και ένα άλλο απολαυστικότατο πόνημα του ίδιου συγγραφέα, το Συμβολαιογράφο, από τις εκδόσεις Νεφέλη κι αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2008)

Κι εγώ το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα, είναι εξαιρετικό.

Και για όσους θέλουν και ένα επιδόρπιο από Ν. Βασιλειάδη:
http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/extracts/mathisis/21.html


----------

